#ubuntu-lt 2016-12-13
<mgedmin> "Programa "emacs" gali būti rastacan be found in the following packages" sako man command-not-found
<mgedmin> wat
<mgedmin> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+source/command-not-found/+pots/command-not-found/lt/14/+translate
#ubuntu-lt 2016-12-14
<dahius> Sveiki, susidomėjau Linux'ais. Turiu seną kompą ir planuoju diegti linux, bet nežinau kokią versiją. Gal kas pagelbėtų?
<mgedmin> siūlyčiau ubuntu 16.04, bet reikės daugiau kantrybės
#ubuntu-lt 2017-12-17
<sistemiokas> sweiki
